# Dita von Teese zeigt stolz ihr (neues) XXL-Dekolleté



## beachkini (6 März 2013)

​Das Dita von Teese, 40, Traumrundungen hat, ist hinlänglich bekannt. Schließlich sind die ihr Markenzeichen. Doch nun überrascht der Burlesque-Star mit einem noch üppigeren Dekolleté.

Bei ihrem letzten Auftritt am Montag, 4. März 2013, im New Yorker Ace Hotel zeigte die Ex von Marylin Manson deutlich, was sie hat. In einem schwarzen Netzkleid bedeckte sie leicht ihre Rundungen, dennoch fiel das sehr üppige Dekolleté auf.

Hat sich die Tänzerin etwa erneut unters Messer gelegt? Es wäre zumindest nicht ihre erste Beauty-OP. Schon im zarten Alter von 21 Jahren ließ sich Dita ihre Brust machen, nachdem der jahrelange Drogenkonsum ihren Körper verunstaltet hatte.

Ob ihr neuer Lover Padraic Murphy zur Brustvergrößerung geraten hat oder ob Ditas ausladendes Dekolleté nur eine optische Täuschung ist, bleibt allerdings wohl erstmal ihr GROSSES Geheimnis ...(ok-magazin.de)

Die Bilder dazu sind hier
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...nt-new-york-ace-hotel-march-7-2013-x7-mq.html


----------



## didi33 (6 März 2013)

Danke für den Beitrag und vor allem das Foto.


----------



## comatron (7 März 2013)

Ohne sexistisch sein zu wollen stelle ich fest, dass dieses Dekolldingsbums sehr gut gefüllt ist !


----------



## gugolplex (8 März 2013)

Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass das Kleid mit einem 3D-Drucker gemacht worden ist. Heftig!


----------



## marriobassler (9 März 2013)

air bags hahahaha


----------



## powerranger1009 (9 März 2013)

das Shirt ist gut gefüllt


----------



## zool (9 März 2013)

Hammergeile Rundungen!!!  thx


----------



## stuftuf (9 März 2013)

geile Frau!

:thx:


----------



## niceday1981 (27 März 2013)

40 und noch so hübsch.


----------



## Darklric (28 März 2013)

Dita füllt am besten!


----------



## Punisher (28 März 2013)

echt beeindruckend


----------



## fredclever (23 Apr. 2013)

WSie nett danke


----------



## borstel (16 Mai 2013)

Die neuen würde ich auch ma gerne anteasen, liebe Dita!!!


----------



## Backed (19 Mai 2013)

Finde das ist fast schon zuviel....


----------



## kimba (20 Mai 2013)

Plastikpuppe - Ekelhaft!


----------



## cooper_jane (27 Mai 2013)

She is Marilyn's best choice!


----------



## CelebMale (27 Mai 2013)

Ist es eigentlich erlaubt ihre Möse hier zu zeigen??


----------



## CelebMale (27 Mai 2013)




----------

